# Deadlift 232.5kg x5



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Just a recording from last nights Deadlift session, new 5 rep PB, Kept getting 4 for a couple of weeks :bounce:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Went up easy, would never of thought you struggled to 5 in the past


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done mate!! :thumb: ...thats some very impressive lifting!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW.

Impressive


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

rekon u had at least 2 more in u big man.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome lifting :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent lifting mate, no straps aswell??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

And ....... 513lbs sound better LOL


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great lifting there 

A quick question, whenever i deadlift i just do touch n go, would deadlifting like this be better for adding strength and mass?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats some lifting there mate, well done

reps


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Great lifting there
> 
> A quick question, whenever i deadlift i just do touch n go, would deadlifting like this be better for adding strength and mass?


Dead and go is easy IM0 and keeps more tension on lower back and hams for me.

Deadlifting off the floor every rep is harder IMO and requires the usage of the legs more initially


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice one mate, ill be lifting that someday i hope :rolleye:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good lifting mate.

I always like to lower the bar slowly as well rather than dropping though.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great lifting matey


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Just a recording from last nights Deadlift session, new 5 rep PB, Kept getting 4 for a couple of weeks :bounce:


Your username lies to me!!

V.impressive bigman


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

brilliant mate well done, good weights getting pulled there too mate !!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement guys 

I'll be aiming for a 270kg plus attempt before Xmas hopefully.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

joshnow said:


> good stuff, nice clean reps:thumbup1:


Wish I could deadlift vehicles like in your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great stuff, love your videos. Great DL's for a tall bloke too!

Unit.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Went up easy, would never of thought you struggled to 5 in the past


I think it's because I tried to rush through reps and sprint for the finish line before, which I think is human nature as the weights get heavier.

This time I decided to take my time, get my hand position right, get my stance right, make sure my bodyweight is shifting in the right direction as I initiate the pull.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

DJay said:


> Nice one mate, ill be lifting that someday i hope :rolleye:


No doubt mate, just take baby steps and you'll get there. Never thought I'd be lifting this either when I first started training. :beer:



Dezw said:


> Good lifting mate.
> 
> I always like to lower the bar slowly as well rather than dropping though.


Yeah, I used to lower it slowly before, but somewhere along the line I've started dropping the weight. I think it's because I'm concentration on just getting the weight up.



C.Hill said:


> Excellent lifting mate, no straps aswell??


Yeah I have to mate as I'd like to compete in a full powerlifting meet once I get brave enough. I've competed in a GBPF single lift event before.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice one mate, very impressive!

I need to start deadlifting soon, just need to try and get my form right..


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Dezw said:


> Good lifting mate.
> 
> I always like to lower the bar slowly as well rather than dropping though.


That causes to much DOMS for me and I also find leaves me more susceptible to injury as you cant reverse the movement very effectively, most will tend to lean forward putting extra stress on the lower back and hams.

Nice lifting Simon.. I've done 235kg for 5 reps once and it bloody killed me... Was a step to far at the time and it completely fried my CNS. I even had to take a couple of days off work I was so rough lol


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

excellent stuff mate, ive only just broke through the 200kg barrier!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Form was spot on through out. Well done fella


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice lifting bigsimon, lol at the bicep boy checking out his biceps whilst barbell curling in the background...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Great lifting mate, form same for each, your left hand gripped that bar like it owed you £50! Take a fools advice look at this website http://www.britishweightlifting.org/ search for a local Olympic weightlifting club, go down n make a few coaches scratch their heads.

Good lifting!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Now updated, got 235kg x5 tonight


----------

